# What gear to bring? Pier fishing



## davofish (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi guys! I'm bringing the girlfriend and my family down to stay at the beach for a week and I'm wondering what I should bring for some pier fishing. 

A few years back we did the same thing and fished the pensacola pier early mornings (it was bitter cold that year) and we had a blast catching bonito (and fighting the sharks that caught onto them) and I also got a good haul of bluefish just on a white skirted lead jig. We also caught the bonito on the same type of jig but we got some help from the local vietnamese guys all out there those days who were using homemade rattles made from pvc caps and bb's, and they were slaying the fish.

Anyways, I've got a couple 9' rods and those same white jigs but what else would be good to bring along? I've got some leaders and circle hooks, plus some gold spoons, figured maybe we'd pick up some shrimp for bait...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Splitline gave you a good post. As suggested, I would stop by one of the tackle shops and maybe pick up some live or frozen shrimp and ask lots of questions concerning what is being caught and what bait is used. Also, have a good selection of hook sizes. Start with your smaller hooks. I have never made my own lures but the idea that the Vietnamese folks showed you is interesting. When you think about using bought spoons or poppers, their methods using bottle caps would likely work just as well. Can't beat ingenuity.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hard to beat a white jig on the pier


----------

